

Ask HN: How much to pay for tax return if we have no revenue? - alexwchen

Hi everyone,&lt;p&gt;We were newly formed in Nov 2013 (Deleware C corp), and currently have no revenue and only have food expenses. How much should we expect to pay a CPA to handle the 2013 tax return filing, anyone or service recommended?
======
tptacek
Somewhere between 500-1000 is my gut sense. It may depend a bit on where
you're located.

~~~
wglb
Seconded if there isn't any complexity, e.g., depreciation of equipment.

------
lutusp
How much you pay a tax accountant doesn't depend on your income or revenue, it
depends only on the complexity of your tax situation. In principle, you might
have lost a million dollars, but you pay a tax accountant to protect you from
losing a million more to what is euphemistically called a bad IRS experience.

~~~
alexwchen
I guess I mean that how much do Start pay tax account when they are fresh
start with almost no tax complexity?

------
User7198
For my online business, I pay the accountant about $100 or $150 to handle
everything, I can't remember the exact number. I just hand them a paper with
my total income, a list of business related deductions, talk for 15 min if
they have any questions, or I have any questions, and then I pick everything
up a few days later and pay the amount owing online.

